# Fiesta ST



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

*Fiesta ST - Wheels detailed - Page 2*

Just a few finished and reflection pictures from my Fiesta ST

This has been done in sections as I don't get the time or weather to do it all at once. As it stands there is just the roof that needs doing but the swirls aren't too bad.

These were all acheived using Megs 105 and 205 polishes along with their new pads (mainly yellow and black) and a megs G220.

This was after a wash so a few water marks remained before I applied quick detailer. 


The rest of the pictures are after full wipedown and wax


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Very nice work.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks great :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job , am considering one of these at the moment. :thumb:


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice. My Race Red ST needs a machine to remove some swirls inflicted by the previous owner. Did you take any "before" photos for reference?


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr 0CD said:


> Nice. My Race Red ST needs a machine to remove some swirls inflicted by the previous owner. Did you take any "before" photos for reference?


Only got the one before and after, the swirls weren't too bad so didn't bother much with before and afters, also I'm usually rushing to get it done as it takes a long time to do.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

66Rob said:


> Great job , am considering one of these at the moment. :thumb:


You won't regret it. I came from a mk2 Focus ST and love it.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Shep said:


> You won't regret it. I came from a mk2 Focus ST and love it.


I will be changing from my Leon FR. Considered the ST200 but decided on ST3 with MP215, just stuck on colour Spirit Blue or Red.:wave:


----------



## james mcginn (Aug 21, 2016)

Good car, good colour, good job.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great job, lovely colour too. 

Gonz.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

66Rob said:


> I will be changing from my Leon FR. Considered the ST200 but decided on ST3 with MP215, just stuck on colour Spirit Blue or Red.:wave:


Probably the best option, all the suspension changes the ST200 got are on the normal newer ST anyway due to production cost so the only thing you won't have is the final drive gearbox change which isn't a major difference.

I think all the colours look good on them and Ford paint is very easy to work with in my experience.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

The only thing I didn't like about mine was how stiff the suspension is in standard form, mine is an early 2015 so doesn't have the later st200 upgrades but I've remedied this issue by fitting bc coilovers which have softened it up without losing the performance.

Coming from my focus I wasn't expecting to be impressed as it's half the power but my word the chassis is awesome so speed and power isn't an issue as I've yet to experience any wheel spin unlike my focus that would enjoy wheel spinning it's **** off when you didn't want it to


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, the best in it's class, but I have read there is a new fiesta out next year, this model came out on 08 or 58 plate I think. Nice work and very nice colour matey.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> The only thing I didn't like about mine was how stiff the suspension is in standard form, mine is an early 2015 so doesn't have the later st200 upgrades but I've remedied this issue by fitting bc coilovers which have softened it up without losing the performance.
> 
> Coming from my focus I wasn't expecting to be impressed as it's half the power but my word the chassis is awesome so speed and power isn't an issue as I've yet to experience any wheel spin unlike my focus that would enjoy wheel spinning it's **** off when you didn't want it to


The very first thing I noticed was how stiff the suspension was but soon got used to it. The only time I notice is when I have passengers in and they're shaking around.

I agree as I came from a Focus ST MR290 and I'm really impressed with how well it handles and like you say barely any wheel spin. I don't feel any need to mod this like my Focus. Point to point on a country road there wouldn't be too much in it.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

ibiza55 said:


> Lovely jubbly, the best in it's class, but I have read there is a new fiesta out next year, this model came out on 08 or 58 plate I think. Nice work and very nice colour matey.


I think the mk7 only came out on a 58 plate but the ST only came on the facelift which was a 13 plate. Not sure if the mk8 will follow suit.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shep said:


> The very first thing I noticed was how stiff the suspension was but soon got used to it. The only time I notice is when I have passengers in and they're shaking around.
> 
> I agree as I came from a Focus ST MR290 and I'm really impressed with how well it handles and like you say barely any wheel spin. I don't feel any need to mod this like my Focus. Point to point on a country road there wouldn't be too much in it.


I think it's where I'm getting old that I noticed the suspension 😂

I've already got the stage 2 induction and I'll be mapping mine and fitting the usual intercooler to push it to around 230-240 but I won't go any further than that it's a great little car and I don't need stupid power I learned from the other ST & RS that you can spoil a car by being excessive and ultimately you can't use the ridiculous power anyway


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous finish and a terrific colour :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> I think it's where I'm getting old that I noticed the suspension 😂
> 
> I've already got the stage 2 induction and I'll be mapping mine and fitting the usual intercooler to push it to around 230-240 but I won't go any further than that it's a great little car and I don't need stupid power I learned from the other ST & RS that you can spoil a car by being excessive and ultimately you can't use the ridiculous power anyway


I know what you mean about going too far as mods can soon ruin a car and also the reliability (chocolate drive shafts on the Focus).

Should be good when you've finished with it and a nightmare for a lot of other faster cars out there.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Well after a machine polish it was time to sort the wheels and arches. Unfortunately for me I have to go home from work past a building site so they get dirty quickly but it gave me chance to de-tar all the liners.

Arches were cleaned with megs super degreaser, de-tarred with Tardis and finally wiped down with car pro eraser. The callipers were cleaned with super degreaser and soap, hand polished with megs 205 and waxed with poor boys wheel wax. The hub faces were lightly sanded to remove the rust and had a layer of copper grease applied.

The wheels were washed, de-tarred and sprayed a few times with iron x. After this they were polished by hand using megs 205, wiped down with car pro eraser and the coated in G Techniq C1 (should be C5 for wheels but never had issues with C1 on wheels).

Finally G Techniq C4 on the stone chip plastic protector and wheel nuts, badge and valve aligned (not OCD at all).


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Your wheels have come up very nice, excellent work matey.


----------



## Boostaholic (Dec 12, 2014)

Cracking work love spirit blue! I'm hoping the mk8 will see a 5dr ST like they have in the US already lucky devils


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Very nice fella

I notice you have regular rubber valves does yours not have the pressure monitoring


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Boostaholic said:


> Cracking work love spirit blue! I'm hoping the mk8 will see a 5dr ST like they have in the US already lucky devils


Thank you. Hopefully they bring a bigger range out for the mk8, the 5 doors do look good even with the American changes so they are legal.

Unfortunately it means European customers have to buy a Focus ST if they want 5 doors.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> Very nice fella
> 
> I notice you have regular rubber valves does yours not have the pressure monitoring


Thank you. Mine is a 63 plate, bought it at 21 months so had done quite a bit of the initial depreciation. I think the metal valves only came on the 64 plate onwards, i believe it's another EU law where cars have to have TPMS.

I have heard of people having issues with the metal valves leaking so glad I don't have them.


----------



## killem (Dec 27, 2015)

Shep said:


> Thank you. Mine is a 63 plate, bought it at 21 months so had done quite a bit of the initial depreciation. I think the metal valves only came on the 64 plate onwards, i believe it's another EU law where cars have to have TPMS.
> 
> I have heard of people having issues with the metal valves leaking so glad I don't have them.


Brought mine last december and has the TPMS and do believe it is now european law for all new cars to have it.

Yours looks great BTW but last set of pics make me sad as I have already scratched 1 of my alloys slightly.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

killem said:


> Brought mine last december and has the TPMS and do believe it is now european law for all new cars to have it.
> 
> Yours looks great BTW but last set of pics make me sad as I have already scratched 1 of my alloys slightly.


There are some good companies that will refurb a full set of 4 for £200 which osn't bad. I don't think many people can say they haven't scratched an alloy at some point in their life it's just one of those unfortunate things.

The only bad part with these wheels is the colour is a pain to match and I believe Ford still haven't released the paint code.


----------



## killem (Dec 27, 2015)

Think a volvo paint code is the closet match.

What makes it worse for me is I drive 100s of cars and heavey plant machinery daily and have to get them into tight areas. I have only damaged 2 wing mirrors in the last 7 years but get a new car myself and damage an alloy within the 1st month of ownership. :-(


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work mate.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

killem said:


> Think a volvo paint code is the closet match.
> 
> What makes it worse for me is I drive 100s of cars and heavey plant machinery daily and have to get them into tight areas. I have only damaged 2 wing mirrors in the last 7 years but get a new car myself and damage an alloy within the 1st month of ownership. :-(


When I got mine I paid for the alloy and tyre protection. Luckily I've not needed to use it yet.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to admit to curbing my new rims a week after buying then, my excuse is there's a bit of stretch on the tyres so they stick out a bit 😂 (not my choice I bought them with the tyres already)


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shep said:


> Thank you. Mine is a 63 plate, bought it at 21 months so had done quite a bit of the initial depreciation. I think the metal valves only came on the 64 plate onwards, i believe it's another EU law where cars have to have TPMS.
> 
> I have heard of people having issues with the metal valves leaking so glad I don't have them.


I never knew only the later cars were fitted with the tpms but then again I've deactivated mine as I haven't got the valves on the new wheels so it just kept going off

I also activated the auto locking and global close at the same time


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Shep said:


> Thank you. Mine is a 63 plate, bought it at 21 months so had done quite a bit of the initial depreciation. I think the metal valves only came on the 64 plate onwards, i believe it's another EU law where cars have to have TPMS.
> 
> I have heard of people having issues with the metal valves leaking so glad I don't have them.


They still have tpms, but they now have a rubber valve and a sensor screwed on the inside.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> I never knew only the later cars were fitted with the tpms but then again I've deactivated mine as I haven't got the valves on the new wheels so it just kept going off
> 
> I also activated the auto locking and global close at the same time


Don't quote me but I have it in my head that it was November 14 onwards that had to have it.

Those are the 2 features I'd want on mine, is it through the ELM327 like on the mk2?


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shep said:


> Don't quote me but I have it in my head that it was November 14 onwards that had to have it.
> 
> Those are the 2 features I'd want on mine, is it through the ELM327 like on the mk2?


You can do it via a modified obd cable but elm327 doesn't work you need a different software


----------



## age 555 (Oct 18, 2009)

MY 14 plate ST-3 has TPMS , the paint code for the Volvo 932 is too dark, they changed the colour again in 2015 to rock grey from Rado Grey, two of my wheels were damaged by a high street tyre company , when they fitted the new tyres , all 4 had to be painted , luckily the guy painting them works on high end Merc/ BMW stuff, so he mixed a custom colour , it wasn't a cheap job, but the garage did cough up !


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided to give the vents a steam clean


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided that I would do some form of winter detail today. I purchased some Gyeon products from clean your car (great service as always). Having never used Gyeon before I bought Cancoat, Tyre shine, bathe, cure and finally the silk dryer which is by far the best I have used.

The Gyeon products interested me due to them being easier to use than other similar products from reviews I read and videos I watched. Even though I use gtechniq c1 on my wheels and c4 trim I find them difficult to apply and moons have to be aligned correctly in order for them to work.

Eventually I want to use the more permanent Gyeon products but thought cancoat was a good introduction and quick for the shorter days we get now. As all the detailing is done outside I get limited opportunities.

The car was washed and decontaminated with iron x and tardis, I did notice that there was a very slight mark where someone looked to have opened their door into mine, this was easily polished out and then it was onto the cancoat. First time using it so wasn't entirely sure what to expect. The product now has two sprayers as I believe when the cans were pressurised they used to clog up after use so I think this is how they have got around it. It's very easy to apply, basically you wipe on with one cloth and wipe off with another although there were areas of the car that proved more difficult to wipe off. I did two coats and then used the cure to finish off. Unfortunately it had a 2 minute shower just as I was finishing the second coat so hopefully it doesn't cause issues with the finish.

Very pleased overall and have a few finished images (never bother too much with befores but it was like any average car after two weeks without a wash).









Gtechniq working well to keep the wheels clean with minimal effort now.





And finally the Gyeon tyre shine just after application.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

This colour really does look epic when it's cleaned properly, gloss looks great


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> This colour really does look epic when it's cleaned properly, gloss looks great


I was all for getting a white car when I got this but it just had to be blue due to how good they look when cleaned. Also what didn't quite look right on the white fiestas is the chrome headlights, I really wish ford would do smoked ones.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shep said:


> I was all for getting a white car when I got this but it just had to be blue due to how good they look when cleaned. Also what didn't quite look right on the white fiestas is the chrome headlights, I really wish ford would do smoked ones.


It's something I'm looking into as it really does let the front of the car down and I hate chrome with a passion but I've not had good experiences with having the lights split and painted as they've fogged up on the last set I paid to have done so I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

It's a strange one because they changed them from chrome to smoked fairly soon after release on the mk2 Focus ST (18 months / 2 years) and it looked much better for it. 

I think Ford just went cheap on that area as they didn't bother with xenons either.


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Lovely finish there. I have a Race Red ST (purely because I didn't want black or white and we have a blue Galaxy, so...) and am looking forward to giving it a machine polish at some stage to remove the swirls that the 1st owner left behind. Great cars, just the right level of power and absolutely superb handling. Love it.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Don't understand it either my focus had the black headlights as standard but they went back to poxy chrome on the fiesta


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr 0CD said:


> Lovely finish there. I have a Race Red ST (purely because I didn't want black or white and we have a blue Galaxy, so...) and am looking forward to giving it a machine polish at some stage to remove the swirls that the 1st owner left behind. Great cars, just the right level of power and absolutely superb handling. Love it.


I think all the coulours do justice in some way or other. I always find Ford paint easy to machine, not too hard or soft. They really are fun to drive and personally for me it's very good from factory to the point where I won't modify it like my last Focus ST.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> Don't understand it either my focus had the black headlights as standard but they went back to poxy chrome on the fiesta


Not a huge fan of them on my car but thought it looked better to me against blue. Personally white cars need to have black to break up and contrast the coulour nicely. They managed that with the privacy glass and finally they gave customers black trim but just missed it with the lights.

Did you mention that you have your name down for a mk3 RS? If so what colour are you going for?


----------



## Dr 0CD (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes I was toying with the idea of a power upgrade (e.g. Collins CP2) but I'm leaning towards keeping it standard because it's just so good out the box. This car is not about going fast in a straight line whilst drinking a Costa coffee. It's about something called "driving".


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Dr 0CD said:


> Yes I was toying with the idea of a power upgrade (e.g. Collins CP2) but I'm leaning towards keeping it standard because it's just so good out the box. This car is not about going fast in a straight line whilst drinking a Costa coffee. It's about something called "driving".


I think part of it with me as well is that life is much easier with a standard car and money I save modding can go towards my next one but I really can't fault it out the box whereas my Focus felt like it always needed something improving.

As reference for when you come to machining I find the megs range works well. I use the yellow and black pads with the 105 and 205 polishes. Very rewarding when you manage to get it done.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Shep said:


> Did you mention that you have your name down for a mk3 RS? If so what colour are you going for?


Originally I'd ordered black but a friend has black and was experiencing very soft paint so have changed to white.

I can't help but modify mine, I'm only going to do the stage 2 modifications so bigger intercooler, downpipe and a map they are quick in standard form and I'm honestly not rushing the modifications for this reason, I've got the intercooler and I've ordered a downpipe but can't decide what map I want


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Mikej857 said:


> Originally I'd ordered black but a friend has black and was experiencing very soft paint so have changed to white.
> 
> I can't help but modify mine, I'm only going to do the stage 2 modifications so bigger intercooler, downpipe and a map they are quick in standard form and I'm honestly not rushing the modifications for this reason, I've got the intercooler and I've ordered a downpipe but can't decide what map I want


I've seen a few Facebook posts frok detailers about the. Lack paint being incredibly difficult to work with which seems strange for Ford paint. Enjoy the RS, wish I was able to order one. I good seeing the maps being produced already. I'm sure there will be a good selection in the coming year.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Not a detailing related comment, but seeing as there are a few ST180 owners on this thread, what are your thoughts on the stock potenza tyres? My tyres are due a change and was wondering if anyone had tried any apart from the potenzas that are better/worse. I don't dislike the potenzas at all but then again I've nothing to bench mark them against on this car. The tyres seem to have good feel, grip and response in the dry but with the MP215 and just a cat-back they don't half struggle in the wet, this was the case when the tyres were new also.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I've got yokohama parada spec 2 on mine and they seem fine grip wise busy they transmit a lot of road noise


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

c87reed said:


> Not a detailing related comment, but seeing as there are a few ST180 owners on this thread, what are your thoughts on the stock potenza tyres? My tyres are due a change and was wondering if anyone had tried any apart from the potenzas that are better/worse. I don't dislike the potenzas at all but then again I've nothing to bench mark them against on this car. The tyres seem to have good feel, grip and response in the dry but with the MP215 and just a cat-back they don't half struggle in the wet, this was the case when the tyres were new also.


I absolutely hate the potenzas on mine
In the slight cold or if it's a bit greasy they light up so easy and it's a pain when trying to pull out of junctions
In the dry they are fine

Eyeing up Goodyear aysymmetrics when they are all due a change in a few months

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

c87reed said:


> Not a detailing related comment, but seeing as there are a few ST180 owners on this thread, what are your thoughts on the stock potenza tyres? My tyres are due a change and was wondering if anyone had tried any apart from the potenzas that are better/worse. I don't dislike the potenzas at all but then again I've nothing to bench mark them against on this car. The tyres seem to have good feel, grip and response in the dry but with the MP215 and just a cat-back they don't half struggle in the wet, this was the case when the tyres were new also.


I'm not a fan of Bridgestones, much prefer Michelin and the Pilot sport series.


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have to admit I've not had any problems with grip with the prada's there just very noisy compared to the potenza 

It's one thing I like about the fiesta is the traction control, it's not like my focus where if it detected slip it would just cut all power so you'd get a horrible jerky ride the fiesta feels more refined and smoother if you do hit the traction control


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a short video of the Gyeon cancoat in action one day after application.


----------



## Shep (Apr 22, 2011)

Also cleaned and painted the rusty wheel arch screws.

Before:



After:


----------

